# JAVA_HOME setzen unter Debian



## schroedi (22. Mrz 2009)

Ich breche mir jetzt schon seit Tagen einen ab mit dem setzen des JAVA_HOME. 

Mit set JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/java"; export JAVA_HOME;
geht es zwar aber es werden immer die falschen Klassen geladen....

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich einfach ein JAVA1.5 oder JAVA1.6 mit einem Wget ziehen kann und dann das JAVA_HOME automatisch eingerichtet wird....

Thanx


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2009)

```
sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (22. Mrz 2009)

Path kann man in
nano /etc/environment
setzten
(also bei Ubuntu jedenfalls, ein pur Deb hatte ich schon seit 3.0 nicht mehr in der Hand)


----------



## schroedi (22. Mrz 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps


JRE ist gut, aber wo finde ich das JDK?

Vor allem wo finde ich denn die entsprechenden debs?


----------



## mvitz (22. Mrz 2009)

Fürs JDK müsste dann analog zu Wildcard folgendes gelten:


```
sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
sudo update-alternatives --config javac
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (22. Mrz 2009)

wenn wir schon dabei sind



> apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk



EDIT:
wobei beim JDK, jre und bin als dependency drin sind
nehme ich mal an... (hab ich nicht überprüft)


----------



## mvitz (22. Mrz 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest unter Ubuntu ist es so.


----------



## frapo (23. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> ```
> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
> sudo update-alternatives --config java
> ```



Es kommt auf die Version an die benutzt wird. Wenn Etch benutzt wird (die neuere Version wäre Lenny), müßtest man zunächst mal die backports in die sources.list von apt einbinden.

Danach ist alles ganz einfach, inklusive das setzen des Pfades.. Wie man Java 1.6 auf Debian Etch Stable installiert (How to install Java 1.6 on Debian Etch Stable)  my container.

Gruß
frapo


----------



## frapo (23. Mrz 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> Zumindest unter Ubuntu ist es so.



Ist bei debian, zumindest ab Etch, genauso. 

Gruß
frapo


----------

